# i just picked up a couple of new meeces lol



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

well just thought i d tell everyone i have just been and collected a couple of new mice i got
1 dove and tan doe
3 light cream maybe dove does
1 black and tan doe
1 dove and tan buck 
1 black and tan buck
and a self black buck 
i may breed them in a couple of months not sure yet just had to tell someone lol :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A couple?????

Awww, it's always nice to get new mices. Even more exciting when you produce/create your own new mices


----------



## minibreeder (Feb 3, 2010)

well more than a couple lol  just dont understand genetics so got some more reading to do before breeding them


----------

